# Lane Keister to write Federal Vision Book



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 31, 2007)

I once left a comment on the Green Bagginses blog that its owner - Rev. Lane Keister - should turn his posts on the Federal Vision into a book.

Lane said it would take too much time, but I think his interaction with the FVers, and his extensive knowledge of the subject, makes him an ideal candidate.

So let's pressurize him into writing.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 31, 2007)

Maybe; but only after he finishes serving as assistant prosecutor in the Wilkins case!


----------



## greenbaggins (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks much for your vote of confidence, Daniel. I will by no means discourage anyone from voting in this poll.  However, I do feel it incumbent on me to hint that a certain Ph.D. thesis is in the making on this subject, being written by someone we both know (I think). Actually, I'm sure you know him, I'm just not sure that I know him.


----------



## greenbaggins (Dec 31, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Maybe; but only after he finishes serving as assistant prosecutor in the Wilkins case!



That, too! However, a lot of work can be done on it even if I'm not posting on it.


----------



## rjlynam (Dec 31, 2007)

greenbaggins said:


> Thanks much for your vote of confidence, Daniel. I will by no means discourage anyone from voting in this poll.  However, I do feel it incumbent on me to hint that a certain Ph.D. thesis is in the making on this subject, being written by someone we both know (I think). Actually, I'm sure you know him, I'm just not sure that I know him.




Maybe this guy could get the Clef's Notes version of your book to assist him.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 31, 2007)

greenbaggins said:


> Thanks much for your vote of confidence, Daniel. I will by no means discourage anyone from voting in this poll.  However, I do feel it incumbent on me to hint that a certain Ph.D. thesis is in the making on this subject, being written by someone we both know (I think). Actually, I'm sure you know him, I'm just not sure that I know him.



Who is it?


----------



## Zenas (Dec 31, 2007)

This is needed. Someone needs to write a book on it. I know some people in the PCA who are wondering what FV is and what's wrong with it. They are looking for books to give replies to pro-FV-ers, but there aren't any that I know of.

Most of the books that come out these days are things said by theologians 100 years ago who said it better. This would certainly not be one of those cases. This is needed.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 31, 2007)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> greenbaggins said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks much for your vote of confidence, Daniel. I will by no means discourage anyone from voting in this poll.  However, I do feel it incumbent on me to hint that a certain Ph.D. thesis is in the making on this subject, being written by someone we both know (I think). Actually, I'm sure you know him, I'm just not sure that I know him.
> ...



Hmm...it turns out that its a PB member.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 3, 2008)

Who voted no?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 3, 2008)

I would say if it takes too much time maybe some one with editing and writing skills could organize it for him. Review it with him so he can continue to post on the FV while having someone on the side organizing it into book format.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 3, 2008)

Bladestunner316 said:


> I would say if it takes too much time maybe some one with editing and writing skills could organize it for him. Review it with him so he can continue to post on the FV while having someone on the side organizing it into book format.



That is a good idea; any volunteers?


----------



## wsw201 (Jan 3, 2008)

Zenas said:


> This is needed. Someone needs to write a book on it. I know some people in the PCA who are wondering what FV is and what's wrong with it. They are looking for books to give replies to pro-FV-ers, but there aren't any that I know of.
> 
> Most of the books that come out these days are things said by theologians 100 years ago who said it better. This would certainly not be one of those cases. This is needed.



You might want to get Guy Waters book on the FV as well as NPP. Both are very good. Plus the book from Knox Theological Seminary on Auburn Avenue Theology: Pros and Cons. It is made up of papers submitted by both sides. With the Waters book and the Knox book, you'll cover virtually all the issues on FV.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 3, 2008)

wsw201 said:


> Zenas said:
> 
> 
> > This is needed. Someone needs to write a book on it. I know some people in the PCA who are wondering what FV is and what's wrong with it. They are looking for books to give replies to pro-FV-ers, but there aren't any that I know of.
> ...



Don't forget about John Otis' _Danger in the Camp_. It is good because of the focus on justification, and the fact that he does not side-step calling the views of some FVers damnable heresy.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 3, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Who voted no?



I voted no. It would be (at least) in very bad taste to write about the FV while acting in his current role.

There are already several books (Waters, Otis, Knox Seminary).

The process itself is already the subject of several procedural criticisms. Some criticisms have merit (in my opinion). If Rev Keister were to write a book (presuming that he was critical) then he would further distract from the more serious issues.


----------



## greenbaggins (Jan 3, 2008)

Kevin said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > Who voted no?
> ...



If I may add my two cents to this. I do not intend to write about the FV while I am an assistant prosecutor. 

The books currently on offer do not say everything that could be said, as those writers will themselves allow. 

The third reason is answered by my answer to the first. Hope this helps.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 4, 2008)

Kevin said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > Who voted no?
> ...



I am not saying he has to write it in the near future, but in the longer term it would be a good idea.


----------



## Sydnorphyn (Jan 4, 2008)

*FV book*

Who is Lane?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 5, 2008)

Sydnorphyn said:


> Who is Lane?



A PCA minister.


----------



## BJClark (Jan 5, 2008)

I believe that when God is ready for Him to put forth such a book He will direct that path..
so it is something we can certainly be praying towards..

I also believe there are many other men who post on this forum who could begin organizing notes and editing it for that time. (again something we can all be praying towards).


----------

